# which is ure favourite kata



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

Out of heain shodan,yodan,godan,kneidan,sandan or any other katas if u want. mA favourite is heain yodan and tekki sho or may be called ne funshin shodan


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

why do i have a little dark dot instead of a green dot


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 18, 2005)

sanchin

the red dot means someone took a dislike to one of your one line remarks and dinged your reputation


----------



## searcher (Mar 19, 2005)

In Chito-ryu I like Sochin.   In I-ryu I would say Sunsu.   Is kobudo excluded, if not My fav is Shiro taru no kon.


----------



## TimoS (Mar 20, 2005)

Chinto and Kushanku. 

Oh and by the way, it's nidan, NOT kneidan  :asian:


----------



## Jussi Häkkinen (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmm. Favourite kata...so many of them.

 But my current favourites (they change weekly or even daily) are Naifanchi shodan, Passai and Chatan Yara no Kusanku.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 22, 2005)

Ya i learned heain godan from my cousin so now that is my favourite kata.


----------



## Gangsta Abby (Mar 22, 2005)

my favourite kata is hiean godan and tanokata sandan
I like those katas the most because you can show more power and flow in the movements of the katas.


----------



## ppko (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the Naihanchi series (Tekki series) 



















http://www.koreteamkarate.org/kata_videos.htm#Sandan


----------



## RRouuselot (Mar 24, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> http://www.koreteamkarate.org/kata_videos.htm#Sandan


   I am guessing the guy doing kata in those mpegs is doing them for movement memorization only.
 It seems he teaches in my home town down the road from my old house!
 Weird!


----------



## ppko (Mar 24, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I am guessing the guy doing kata in those mpegs is doing them for movement memorization only.
> It seems he teaches in my home town down the road from my old house!
> Weird!


I don't know who he is or where he is from just something I found on the net. where is your hometown Shawnee, or Overland KS?


----------



## RRouuselot (Mar 24, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> I don't know who he is or where he is from just something I found on the net. where is your hometown Shawnee, or Overland KS?


 I am from Ovelrand Park, the guy doing the kata has trained a bit with my teacher. I don't know how much he trained with him. I thought I had seen him somewhere before so I looked at the rest of his webpage and figured it out, I saw him at a seminar.
 I don't think he is a member of the association though. The kata are almost the same as the way we do them, except he is too stiff, and does a very basic version. His hand and head position are a little bit off at times.


----------



## ppko (Mar 24, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> I am from Ovelrand Park, the guy doing the kata has trained a bit with my teacher. I don't know how much he trained with him. I thought I had seen him somewhere before so I looked at the rest of his webpage and figured it out, I saw him at a seminar.
> I don't think he is a member of the association though. The kata are almost the same as the way we do them, except he is too stiff, and does a very basic version. His hand and head position are a little bit off at times.


"It's a a small world after all"


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Mar 25, 2005)

Sanchin , Suparinpei , Sanseiru , & Shisochin . Ah hell , the whole Goju Curriculum , lol .


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.koreteamkarate.org/kata_videos.htm#Sandan

That was a nice website. I got to see naifanchi nedan better than other websites.


----------



## KempoShaun (Mar 26, 2005)

Hmmm...  Kushanku or Hansuki   :asian:


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 11, 2005)

Kata #6 or Hansuki


----------



## Ippon Ken (May 16, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> sanchin
> 
> the red dot means someone took a dislike to one of your one line remarks and dinged your reputation


Yeah. What a pansy way to handle things. That aspect of this site sucks. If someone is fake and you call them on it you shouldn't get demeritted. When's someone gonna help a brutha' out with the good points?

Out of the Pinan/Heian I like Pinan Shodan, which is probably Heian Nidan in most Japanese systems. I like Gojushiho, Naihanchi Shodan, Rohai and Patsai Dai, but my favorite advanced forms are Chinto (Matsumura Seito Chinto) and Kusanku (Mei).


----------



## Martin h (Jun 19, 2005)

I love the beauty of Seipai and Garyu, but the katas that I most prefere doing are Tensho and Saiha.


----------



## Gene Williams (Jun 19, 2005)

We all have kata that we enjoy a lot and that seem to "fit" us. But, you really should not have a "favorite" kata. Treat them all equally (even the most basic kata) and they will work together to shape you and your karate. Do you have a kata you hate? Do it more than any of the others.


----------



## BruceCalkins (Jun 19, 2005)

Seisan or Bassai Dai Due to strong stances and Hand movements.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 19, 2005)

I really enjoyed Man Taming the Tiger, during my days of Kung Fu.  Prob the most enjoyable Kata I ever did.


----------



## Pale Rider (Jun 19, 2005)

Of all of the Pinan/Heian/Pyung Ahn Forms - I can say that I am more fond of Pyung Ahn Sadan.  

Of course I enjoy doing the Bassai Dai / Pal Che more then the Pinans, and I am just now learning the Naihanchis/ Nae Bu Jins - I have the first two down, and working on the third.

I can see that by the way the videos are presented are alot different then the way that TSD does them.  They are similiar but different.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 19, 2005)

Favorite?  Gopei Sho, closely followed by Wanshu / Empi Sho (almost the same kata).


----------



## Satori (Jun 20, 2005)

I really like the entire Pinan Series, as so many different applications are inherent within the relatively simple sets of Kata.

My personal favorite Kata is Rohai.  The only problem is that I was taught differently than the standard Shito Ryu Matsumura Rohai.

May you achieve
Satori


----------



## Gene Williams (Jun 20, 2005)

I like the Itosu Rohai better. It is the one Kuniba taught and seems a bit more elegant to me.


----------



## TonyU (Jun 20, 2005)

Nahaichin Shodan.


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 21, 2005)

Chinto, Bassai dai/Sho , Rohai and the Pinans 1-5


----------



## thepanjr (Jun 23, 2005)

So far i like all the naifanshin, ten no katas, bassai dai, chuck ku san shodan,matsuikaze.some of these katas are from shito ryu. More than26 katas to learn . Possibly 40 or over. So far i know 21. I have another question is ther any  style that has a number of katas that are below 26 or over.


----------



## BruceCalkins (Jun 23, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> So far i like all the naifanshin, ten no katas, bassai dai, chuck ku san shodan,matsuikaze.some of these katas are from shito ryu. More than26 katas to learn . Possibly 40 or over. So far i know 21. I have another question is ther any style that has a number of katas that are below 26 or over.


Our System of Fusho-Satori-Ryu has 6 set and 2 that you build.
Nishichio Kata, Taikiyoko Kata, Kicking Set,Advanced Form Nishichio Kata, Kata Seisan & Bassai Dai.
Then you have to Make your own Empty Hand Kata and then a Weapon Kata.


----------



## searcher (Jun 24, 2005)

BruceCalkins said:
			
		

> Our System of Fusho-Satori-Ryu has 6 set and 2 that you build.


Is this something you built into your systems or did one of your instructors do this also?  How well does it work for your students?


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jul 27, 2005)

I like breathing katas like sanchin, seishan (wado), sesan (goju), hakaku and tensho.


----------



## kenpochad (Jul 27, 2005)

I like long 4 and Ilike to put short 3 and mass attack together for tournaments


----------



## nickkorn (Sep 25, 2005)

Definantly Unsu for me, its the one i use in competitions in the final round, bassai dai and matsumura bassai are a close 2nd and third.


----------



## Henderson (Nov 28, 2005)

Seiunchin


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Seiunchin



This was a favorite of mine too. I've done it in a few different styles. I like the  beginning. Naihanchi (Isshin-ryu version) was cool too.

I miss kata in many ways!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> This was a favorite of mine too. I've done it in a few different styles. I like the beginning. Naihanchi (Isshin-ryu version) was cool too.
> 
> I miss kata in many ways!


 
You like Seiunchin too? Cool.. I like the opening part   The breathing and hand movements are very beautiful. But then usually I mess up the right hand and left hand techniques (right after the three steps forward), so this is not my fave Kata


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 30, 2005)

nickkorn said:
			
		

> Definantly Unsu for me, its the one i use in competitions in the final round, bassai dai and matsumura bassai are a close 2nd and third.


 
Are you from shito-ryu? because you mention matsumura bassai. 

I never seen shito-ryu Unsu in action. What does it looks like? Does it have the 360 degrees jump like the Shotokan version?


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 29, 2006)

*I have two favorites. Seiyunchin and suparempei. *


----------



## Martin h (Jul 29, 2006)

twendkata71 said:
			
		

> *I have two favorites. Seiyunchin and suparempei. *



Seienchin/seyunchin is beautiful. easily one of my fav katas.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 29, 2006)

*I hate to say it,but that fellow in the kata video is not so good. Perhaps it is just the version of seiyunchin that he was taught.*
*It still is not a very good version.   I like the Shito ryu version much better. *
Typically Shidokan stylist are good fighters,but not so good kata.  Still Shidokan and the other Kyokushinkai offshoots are good fighters.


----------



## Martin h (Aug 2, 2006)

twendkata71 said:
			
		

> *I hate to say it,but that fellow in the kata video is not so good. *



Actualy I agree, but it was the only version online of the kyokushin (or close to it anyway) version of the kata that I knew of offhand.


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 3, 2006)

I used to have a copy of an old karate video from the 70's that was basically a pro Kyokushinkai documetary(Fighting black nights).  It had some very good Kyokushikai kata people demonstrating in it . Back when Nishimura and others were still with Kyokushinkai. 






			
				Martin h said:
			
		

> Actualy I agree, but it was the only version online of the kyokushin (or close to it anyway) version of the kata that I knew of offhand.


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 3, 2006)

At the moment my favourtie kata is Pinan Yondan.
However I am especially looking foreward to learning Naihanchi


----------



## Martin h (Aug 3, 2006)

twendkata71 said:
			
		

> I used to have a copy of an old karate video from the 70's that was basically a pro Kyokushinkai documetary(Fighting black nights).  It had some very good Kyokushikai kata people demonstrating in it . Back when Nishimura and others were still with Kyokushinkai.



"fighting black KINGS" and (Tadashi)"Nakamura" 

Yes. kyokushin have a few very good kata specialist, but not as many as some other styles, since its not what kyokushin (and related knockdown styles) focus on.


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nakamura,  Oyama(world Oyama karate), The kata schene's were shot at Nakamura's dojo. That movie inspired me to train harder.  They demonstrated Seiyunchin, and kanku. I wishi I still had a copy.







Yes. kyokushin have a few very good kata specialist, but not as many as some other styles, since its not what kyokushin (and related knockdown styles) focus on.[/quote]


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Oh yeah, and it had William Oliver. Fantastic fighter. He went with Nakamura and the Seido karate organization. I heard he passed away. *


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd have to say Tensho, but Rohai(sp?) comes in a close second.

Jeff


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Which Rohai do you practice. I practice the Shito ryu Matsumura Rohai as well as the Matsubayashi Shorin ryu version.  *







			
				JeffJ said:
			
		

> I'd have to say Tensho, but Rohai(sp?) comes in a close second.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 4, 2006)

twendkata71 said:
			
		

> *Which Rohai do you practice. I practice the Shito ryu Matsumura Rohai as well as the Matsubayashi Shorin ryu version.  *



Since what I study really doesn't have Kata in the karate sense ( I've just learned a few forms that I thought would help my jujitsu), I'll have to make an educated guess.  Knowing what I do about the background of the person who instructed me, I'd think it would be from Shito Ryu.  I'll verify that though.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Also, could you tell the the difference between the two?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## donna (Aug 4, 2006)

Sanchin and Tensho


----------



## kingkong89 (Dec 21, 2006)

super-inpe and gojishiho-dai


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 22, 2006)

*The stances are shorter. The take down move in the Shorin ryu version is different. The last three double punches are done in neko ashi dachi.*







JeffJ said:


> Also, could you tell the the difference between the two?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


----------



## shotokan-kez (Dec 29, 2006)

My fave kata....well....erm Kanku-dai, Bassai-sho and Jion. For the lower rank kata's i think Heian Yondan and Heian Neidan


----------



## kachi (Dec 29, 2006)

Easy... Seienchin, because it's such a well developed kata and only recently have I discovered how many techniques that kata contains and i'm still discovering.


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 30, 2006)

Seyunchin was my favorite kata for many years. Now it is Suparempei. Out of the Shotokan kata Sochin is my favorite.


----------



## kachi (Jan 2, 2007)

twend - Did I spell it wrong or can it be spelt differently? Thanks


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 2, 2007)

Seyunchin, Seienchin,seiyunchin. I have seen it spelled several different ways. That is the problem when we adopt a word to english. The Okinawan schools spell it Seyunchin, the Japanese schools usually spell it Seienchin.   And I can't post the actual Kanji for the kata, so we will have to guess.


----------



## kachi (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmm... Oh well thanks for that


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 3, 2007)

It is pronounce phonectically, Say Yoon Cheen.
I don't know if that helps, but there it is.Or some pronounce it Say een cheen.


----------



## kachi (Jan 3, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> It is pronounce phonectically, Say Yoon Cheen.
> I don't know if that helps, but there it is.Or some pronounce it Say een cheen.



I pronounce it the second way mentioned... don't know if that's right or not, but that's how my instructor pronounces it.


----------



## keri-waza (Jan 5, 2007)

love sunsu.


----------



## wnykarateboy (Jan 7, 2007)

Shinto for me, i like some of the bunkai that go along with it too.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't you mean chinto? Shinto is a religion.
Chinto is a good kata.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 8, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> Don't you mean chinto? Shinto is a religion.
> Chinto is a good kata.


Chinto and Gojushiho are the last 2 kata I want to add to my curriculum eventually.  I am working on Gojushiho but have only seen Chinto.  I really like Chinto though.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Brandon, you are talking about the Shorin ryu versions of Gojushiho and Chinto? I know two versions of Chinto, the one taught to me by my teacher and the Wado ryu(WKF) version. I learned an old version of gojushiho and the Shotokan versions,dai and sho.


----------



## jtbdad (Jan 13, 2007)

In response to the original post my favorite Kata tends to be the one I am currently working on.  I know that sounds a little shallow but it's true.   I an currently working on Kusanku.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 13, 2007)

I like that kusanku, The Matsubayashi Shorin ryu version always gave me fits, The Dropping stance,( I know thats not the name for it),  hard on my knees.


----------



## jtbdad (Jan 13, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> I like that kusanku, The Matsubayashi Shorin ryu version always gave me fits, The Dropping stance,( I know thats not the name for it),  hard on my knees.




Yeah and it gets harder on your knees the older you get.  From what I understand GM Nagamine (Nagamine Sensei) was sharp with this Kata into his 70's.   His son is regularly in Columbus, I hope someday to ask him.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you affiliated with Takiyoshi Nagamine Soke's organization?  Just curious.   There are so many Matsubayashi Shorin ryu organizations now it is hard to keep track.


----------



## jtbdad (Jan 14, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> Are you affiliated with Takiyoshi Nagamine Soke's organization?  Just curious.   There are so many Matsubayashi Shorin ryu organizations now it is hard to keep track.




No I am not, currently I am not associated with any Matsubayashi Ryu organization.  

If I go back to train with Sensei Dickerson then I will be a part of theirs.  (the head of which is Master Hixson Sr.)


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, Ok.   sensei  Dickerson is a good teacher. Really there are only a few in Columbus that are affiliated with the WMKA. And only a few that are affilited with the WSKF(Hanshi Grants Group),  The rest are from the  AKF or ASKA. I wonder if there are any involved with Shorin ryu USA Scagalion's group?


----------



## jtbdad (Jan 14, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> Oh, Ok.   sensei  Dickerson is a good teacher. Really there are only a few in Columbus that are affiliated with the WMKA. And only a few that are affilited with the WSKF(Hanshi Grants Group),  The rest are from the  AKF or ASKA. I wonder if there are any involved with Shorin ryu USA Scagalion's group?




Not really sure I will call Brian and ask.

Brian and I grew up in the same neighborhood, a really bad one. We have known each other for at least 28 years.  Brian is an excellent technician and well as tactition.   He studied more in depth than I and trained harder, the difference is very obvious.  He is an excellent man of character.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 14, 2007)

boy my spelling on that last post was bad. I must apologize for that.


----------

